

Create Serendipity: How a coffee meetup lead to drinks with the Dropbox Founder - dpolaske
http://polaske.tumblr.com/post/90479252515/creating-serendipity?two=two

======
ASquare
How is the same post being allowed thrice in 24 hours?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7977960](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7977960)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7972914](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7972914)

~~~
tinkerrr
The URLs are adding ?one=one, ?two=two at the end to avoid being flagged as
duplicates. There seem to be plenty of more natural numbers to continue the
sequence!

~~~
ASquare
Yep! Is it wrong of me to have thought that HN's filters were better than
that?

